# Quick Skye Trip



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

Hi All,

Had a quick trip to Skye. Thought we would get lucky and spend a few nights there without the renowned Skye weather.
Started off OK and after crossing Skye bridge (free this time) headed for Portree. Cuillins and Glen Varigill quite spectacular.
Amazed at the number of houses around Broadford for sale - wonder if this is due to the proposed windfarm. 
Arrived at Portree in showery weather (also know as pi**ing down) went into Tourist Info and enquired about open campsites - only one open is at Uig - 18 miles away. 
Headed there and found C & CC site in Uig not far from ferry terminal - to Tarbert on Isle of Lewis and Lochmaddy in the Uists.
C & CC site not particularly impressive, toilets/showers unheated but clean. Dog walk (for our cat) totally sodden. Cat complained incessantly after 100 yards and we returned to van. Local pub undergoing renovations. Weather cold and wet.
Met a caravanner who was booked originally for a week but decided to cut and run after two nights.
Left following morning after a wet and fairly windy night and headed in a clockwise direction back to Portree - scenery would have been spectacular if weather had been better. Then headed for Dunvegan Castle in an anti-clockwise loop South of Portree - windy with mist and rain obscuring the view. Quick walk around Dunvegan Castle grounds and gardens but decided not to visit castle proper this time. 
Carried on to Sligachan and found a campsite which was still closed but in a lovely location with Cuillins behind, lovely seaview and river alongside. 
On the building were various notices warning of illegal camping, we have your registration number (we will be in touch) etc. We decided to stay there and if anyone turned up, we would happily pay - but no hook-ups, water, showers. 
In the event, the previously windy and wet weather was mild compared to what was to come. By 23:40, I had decided I'd had enough, the wind was seriously rocking the van about, the rain was coming in sheets, the OH asked if we could tip over - I truthfully said I didn't know but neither of us could sleep so decided to head back to Portree long stay car park.
Wind not too bad but rain constant overnight - awoke to huge Skye Marble artic lorry dropping trailer and noisily diconnecting air lines.
Headed for Fort William and crossing over Skye bridge, despite having warnings of high winds was remarkably calm. 
Arrived at Fort William and weather still crap - decided to head for home and by time we had reached Aviemore and Grantown on Spey, weather had improved but thoughts of home comforts ( 1hr away) and MHF website won the day. Arrived home, OH stuck on the washing machine, I emptied the loo, topped up the water tank and ready to go again tomorrow. 
Cheers,
Alan


----------

